# Should we book?



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We're planning to go to France for about three weeks from 4th April. Norrnally we'd book a ferry and try to get a reasonable deal. i now have a hospital appointment the week before and I might need to cancel, postpone or shorten the trip. If we don't book the ferry what are we likely to be charged if we just turn up (late afternoon / early evening), and would there be a chance of not getting a place? This is from Calais.


Chris


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You will get a place no problem that time of year, however you will be asked to pay full price !!!

Best would be when you go through to book ask them what the charges are for cancelling or amendments once you have paid.

Then make your decision.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

If you book with euro tunnel you can change your booking at the last minute and change to another date. 

If you dont know the new date they will let you pick another hypothetical date in the future and when you know the correct date you can change it again.

Obviously the dates have to be crossings with a similar cost or you can pay the difference.

Get in quick though as prices go up the nearer yoy are to the date you want to travel

Phill


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Do not turn up at ferry terminal and buy ticket, use the internet and it will be cheaper. P&O web site warn you of this.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Ferry crossings*

Hello Chris

We found ourselves with an unexpected month off. France called so we went. We booked the Chunnel on Tuesday travelled on Wednesday. Booked over the internet cost £88. No problems. As long as you book via the internet!! We turned up at the Chunnel to get back to Blighty and paid at the port cost just over £200! Never get caught like that again I can tell you. I would be tempted to wait until you have had the appt then book.

Neil


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We only ever book 2 -3 in front... Use the internet and shop for cheapest crossing, usually arrive earlier and get on no problems...
Like other have said dont just turn up, they have you over a barrel then and can charge top whack...


----------

